# I've stolen Mike Bailey's Tractor.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And am making off with it...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/tractor.jpg

Tune in next week to see the exciting conclusion...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I've stolen Mike Bailey's Tractor.


Be careful, it's got a Tracker, the police will be round any minute....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Errr....you haven't got very far :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You look like your straining to take a dump!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Oooooh, chase me, chase me.....


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Bloody joy riders :x


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


>


Blimey I didn't realise it was Mike! I have been wondering all this time why he'd choose a picture of Tony Blair sitting on a tractor as his sig pic :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

lol at thread :lol:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Perhaps this should become a TTOC pilgramige??

kae.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KJM said:


> Perhaps this should become a TTOC pilgramige??
> 
> kae.


I very nearly went yesterday for my daughter's birthday but the weather decided not to play ball. Had the photo session planned and everything :roll: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> KJM said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps this should become a TTOC pilgramige??
> ...


Like a game of Tractor Tag...


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

One thing's certain - posing on a tractor makes a guy look ugly :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> One thing's certain - posing on a tractor makes a guy look ugly :?


Speak for yourself.

THat was my special Robert De Niro 'I've just nicked a tractor face'.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

More Danny DeVito I reckon :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> KJM said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps this should become a TTOC pilgramige??
> ...


Diggerland is fantastic - one gets to dig one's own hole with various JCBs etc. Kids too.

http://www.diggerland.com/index.htm


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Diggerland is fantastic - one gets to dig one's own hole with various JCBs etc. Kids too.
> 
> http://www.diggerland.com/index.htm


Don't you get arrested for doing that in public?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Diggerland is fantastic - one gets to dig one's own hole with various JCBs etc. Kids too.
> ...


Such a filthy mind :roll: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Diggerland is fantastic - one gets to dig one's own hole with various JCBs etc. Kids too.
> ...


No


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> More Danny DeVito I reckon :lol:











:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: pmsl.


----------

